# calling all techs



## backhoelover (Jul 2, 2016)

i have a yamaha lawn mower yes mower in the shop. i need help in find the tool to pull the driver pulley off the bottom of the engine to change a crankseal. anyone that can help me find the right parts number for the tool will recieve a free copy of my master service manual collection. i have over 1000.00 in it to date.


----------

